# Ajouter une librairie à xcode



## switzou (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Voilà, je suis en première année de licence informatique et nous devons bosser des exercices de programmation chez nous.
Le problème, c'est qu'en cours, on programme sous linux avec un éditeur de texte et le terminal donc j'ai installé xcode sur mon mac pour travailler chez moi.

Mais il y a une histoire de librairie, on nous a donné le fichier "minilib.h", mais je ne sais pas comment l'ajouter à xcode.

Du coup, lorsque je clique sur "build and go" il me sort ça :








Merci.

Edit : j'ai xcode 3.0


----------



## ntx (26 Février 2011)

switzou a dit:


> Le problème, c'est qu'en cours, on programme sous linux avec un éditeur de texte et le terminal donc j'ai installé xcode sur mon mac pour travailler chez moi.


Et qu'est ce que tu fais avec Xcode. :rateau: Soit tu apprends à l'utiliser soit tu te contentes du terminal :rateau:


> Mais il y a une histoire de librairie, on nous a donné le fichier "minilib.h", mais je ne sais pas comment l'ajouter à xcode.


Je vois que l'informatique est toujours aussi bien enseignée  Déjà commence par apprendre la différence entre une librairie qui est un exécutable et un "header" ou fichier d'entête qui est un fichier source. 

Il te manque donc la librairie. Demande la à ton prof et comme il bosse sur Linux demande lui plutôt les sources pour pouvoir la générer sous Mac OSX. La librairie Linux n'est pas utilisable sur Mac OSX.


----------

